
Ask HN: What are some examples of small but rapidly growing markets? - JJseiko
I watched Sam Altman&#x27;s amazing &quot;How to Start a Startup&quot; talk yesterday. Sam mentions that it&#x27;s usually advantageous to build something for a market that is small and rapidly growing. One reason being that such markets aren&#x27;t yet saturated with solutions and there&#x27;s still stuff &quot;obviously missing&quot; - unlike in big, established markets. So, question is - What are some examples of small but rapidly growing markets? I have thought of a few, but am just interested in other perspectives.
======
JJseiko
Hi Yohann! Sorry for not replying timely, but in all honesty, those are pretty
much exactly the ones that I though of (except the miniature construction
thing actually)... Best, Johannes

------
yohann305
i'm going to mention the obvious first: ML, AR/VR, blockchain, solar energy,
self-driving cars, and IOT

Some less obvious, smaller markets:

\- Miniature construction is a small growing market:
[https://www.minimaterials.com/pages/our-
story](https://www.minimaterials.com/pages/our-story)

\- Self-sustaining urban farms:

[https://www.fastcompany.com/40483835/kimbal-musk-defends-
his...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40483835/kimbal-musk-defends-his-
container-farming-accelerator)

Curious to hear which one you are thinking about, feel free to share. thanks

